# proper drilling speeds



## ship (Jul 3, 2007)

So what's the proper drilling speed of a standard 1/8" black oxide coated drill bit in cutting thru first steel than aluminum?

What's the proper drilling speed of a step bit in starting at 3/16" and drilling thru to 3/4" in a drill press? 

Both given cutting oil applied.

How might "proper drilling speeds" of materials differ between that of a corded, cordless, and drill press by way of what table or modifications to that table you follow? 

This say a decent ampeage corded or at times cordless drill in voltage with charge, how might this further modify things? If drilling a 1/4" hole thru steel with a say 1/4hp drill or say 9.6v cordless drill, how might this change things in as opposed to say a 6.6A corded or 18v cordless drill by way of estimating proper drilling speed?

Where might one find a really good guide in these primary drill press speeds?

In observing drill press speeds, what are you looking for in the chips?

Bonus question, what's the proper drilling speed of a 1.1/2" hole saw thru first wood, than metal? Than of course base it upon the three above types of drill in answer.


----------

